# Threading a chromoly bike fork



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Where can i take my chromoly fork around central jersey and have it threaded and how much they usually charge you. thank you


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

nismosr said:


> Where can i take my chromoly fork around central jersey and have it threaded and how much they usually charge you. thank you


If it's a 1" fork designed for threadless use, it's not designed to be tapped and threaded, unless the manufacturer states so. 

Just a heads up.

If it's a threaded fork and needs chasing, most any decent shop should have the tools.

SB


----------

